# dar-se o desfrute



## altita

Uma mulher fala pra novia do seu filho:

Você não é mulher para o meu filho! Uma moça que se dá o desfrute, sei... 

O que significa se dá o desfrute?


----------



## Cainejo

Será "que se dá ao desfrute"? (que se da al disfrute)


----------



## Vanda

Coloquialmente, agir de modo leviano.
Desfrute | Michaelis On-Line


----------



## altita

Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## gato radioso

Seria como nós dizer "frivola", acho eu.


----------



## altita

¡Gracias, gato radioso!


----------



## gato radioso

altita said:


> ¡Gracias, gato radioso!


Faltaría más...


----------



## machadinho

altita said:


> Você não é mulher para o meu filho! Uma moça que se dá o ao desfrute, sei...


'Dar-se o desfrute' ou 'dar-se ao desfrute'? 'Dar-se o desfrute' talvez seja um deslize de digitação ou falta de domínio do uso da expressão. 'Dar-se *ao* desfrute' é:


> ser motivo de zombaria ou escândalo; dar-se ao ridículo (Houaiss)


Se for 'ao', a interpretação de leviana é precipitada. A pobre coitada pode não ser digna do menino porque é objeto de zombaria por outros motivos, como classe social, aparência, vestuário, origem. Dado o contexto é mais provável que a moça seja leviana mesmo. Mas o ponto é que ser leviana não é o mesmo que se dar ao desfrute. É uma razão, entre outras, para tanto. É razão para ser objeto de zombaria, fofoca e outras formas elevadas de se viver em sociedade.


----------



## Alentugano

Relativamente às expressões com "dar-se a alguma coisa", tenho notado uma tendência no Brasil de se usar apenas "dar-se alguma coisa", sem a preposição. O que se enquadra perfeitamente no contexto do português do Brasil, em que a preposição "a" parece ser omitida sempre que possível ou substituída por outras, como "em". Portanto, dar-se o desfrute, dar-se o trabalho ou dar-se o respeito poderiam até ser mais comuns do que as suas versões com "a".


----------



## machadinho

Poxa, Alentugano, não é justo julgar o português do Brasil pelo que se diz nas novelas.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo plenamente com o Machadinho. Estou vendo a novela Avenida Brasil e eles falam de um jeito completamente diferente do meu, com umas estruturas e expressões que eu nunca ouvi. Talvez sejam típicas do Rio de Janeiro, não sei, porque a novela se passa lá.

Dar-se o desfrute aparece só seis vezes no Google; já dar-se ao desfrute, 5470 vezes. Acho até que nessas seis vezes pode tratar-se de erro de digitação.


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Relativamente às expressões com "dar-se a alguma coisa", tenho notado uma tendência no Brasil de se usar apenas "dar-se alguma coisa", sem a preposição. O que se enquadra perfeitamente no contexto do português do Brasil, em que a preposição "a" parece ser omitida sempre que possível ou substituída por outras, como "em". Portanto, dar-se o desfrute, dar-se o trabalho ou dar-se o respeito poderiam até ser mais comuns do que as suas versões com "a".


Aliás, o correto é "dar-se o trabalho" mesmo, sem 'a'.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Aliás, o correto é "dar-se o trabalho" mesmo, sem 'a'.


Então, estou a falar com base na minha experiência pessoal. Não quero, em momento algum, fazer passar uma opinião por algo provado e comprovado. Não é ciência. Peço desculpa por não ter deixado isso claro. E, sim, baseado na _media_ que consumo (e tem sido muita, ao longo de muitos anos), noto uma tendência para evitar a preposição "a", seja em expressões de movimento, em que se usaria (a+a/o), seja em expressões fixas, como é o caso em apreço. Tal como observo (muito) mais pessoas a escrever/falar ir+em do que ir+a e a evitar a crase. Poderei estar errado/equivocado ou sendo parcial/enviesado? É possível. Mas acho que não fiz juízos de valor relativamente às formas brasileiras.. interessam-me, isso sim, as diferenças, as semelhanças, divergências/convergências, e a evolução das duas variantes.. Julgamento, mesmo, é quando me dizem que baseio a minha opinião apenas em novelas.  Óbvio que já vi telenovelas, como é normal aqui em Portugal. Entretanto, a última a que assisti foi há, pelo menos, 25 anos. A minha opinião baseia-se no que leio e assisto, isto é, livros/revistas/jornais online/vídeos/programas de televisão (quase tudo acessível no youtube e outros aplicativos), e também nas pessoas com quem falo, etc..
Em Portugal, a forma aceita e usada por todos no dia a dia (quer na escrita, quer na fala, formal e informal) é "dar-se ao". Quando afirmas taxativamente que O correto é sem "a", estás a passar a ideia que essa é A forma correta para a língua portuguesa em geral? Ou estás a falar só do Brasil?


----------



## machadinho

Alentugano said:


> Quando afirmas taxativamente que O correto é sem "a", estás a passar a ideia que essa é A forma correta para a língua portuguesa em geral? Ou estás a falar só do Brasil?


Da língua portuguesa em geral, duma perspectiva prescritivista e universalista. Noutras palavras, a sintaxe de 'dar-se o trabalho' é diferente da sintaxe de 'dar-se ao desfrute' ou 'ao respeito'. O que é dado num caso é o trabalho; no outro, é si mesmo.


----------



## jazyk

Mesmo assim é preciso registrar que a primeira forma, “dar-se ao trabalho”, é considerada preferível por muitos estudiosos, por ser clássica. Dar-se ao trabalho ou dar-se o trabalho? | Sobre Palavras

Remate-se com Celso Pedro Luft, para quem dar-se ao trabalho é a sintaxe originária, enquanto dar-se o trabalho é construção que ocorre nos dias de hoje.
Dar-se ao trabalho de ou Dar-se o trabalho de?

Quanto à construção sem a preposição a, o seu uso é mais raro, o que me leva a crer que a expressão mais antiga e vernácula é a mesma que se usa actualmente em Portugal e, segundo o consulente, também no Brasil.
Ainda a expressão «dar-se (a)o trabalho» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## machadinho

Pois bem, estava enganada.


----------



## Alentugano

A minha tese é a de que a preposição "a" está em franco declínio no universo dos falantes da variante brasileira. Se pensar um pouco, lembro-me de vários exemplos, além dos que já tinha referido, em que ela raramente é usada: assistir (a) algo / obedecer (a) algo/alguém / responder (a) algo/alguém, e muitos mais haverá...


----------



## englishmania

Sou portuguesa e uso "dar-se ao trabalho", "dar-se ao luxo",... Acho que nunca ouvi sem a preposição.  Nem mesmo nas novelas brasileiras, que, confesso, já não vejo há muitos anos/desde pequena.


----------



## machadinho

Peço que me perdoem, sim? Eu só segui o que me disse o Houaiss, um tanto inconsistente, é verdade:


> *dar-se o trabalho:* de incomodar-se com; empenhar-se em
> 
> mas:
> 
> *dar-se ao desfrute:* infrm. ser motivo de zombaria ou escândalo; dar-se ao ridículo
> *dar-se ao luxo de*: permitir-se certo capricho ou extravagância; permitir-se o luxo de
> *dar-se ao respeito:* proceder de maneira respeitável, agir com compostura, ter uma postura digna, impor-se ao respeito de outrem


----------



## jazyk

Eu também sempre digo dar-se ao trabalho.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Peço que me perdoem, sim? Eu só segui o que me disse o Houaiss, um tanto inconsistente, é verdade:


Se o dicionário diz....    Só se foi um "typo".


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Se o dicionário diz....    Só se foi um "typo".


Pode ser. Pode ser. Ai, eu vou chorar.


----------



## jazyk

Erros no Houaiss

erros do Houaiss – DicionarioeGramatica.com

Houaiss  e  Aurélio


----------



## machadinho

Muito bem. Com licença. Vou me dar ao seppuku.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Vou me dar ao seppuku.


O que é isso?


----------



## jazyk

Seppuku é outro nome para harakiri, a autoimolação por inserção de uma espada no ventre por o samurai não poder superar um ato que lhe causa profunda vergonha. A diferença é que seppuku e harakiri usam os mesmos caracteres chineses mas em ordem inversa e que seppuku seria a pronúncia "chinesa" de tais caracteres e harakiri, a pronúncia japonesa.


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> Seppuku é outro nome para harakiri, a autoimolação por inserção de uma espada no ventre por o samurai não poder superar um ato que lhe causa profunda vergonha. A diferença é que seppuku e harakiri usam os mesmos caracteres chineses mas em ordem inversa e que seppuku seria a pronúncia "chinesa" de tais caracteres e harakiri, a pronúncia japonesa.


Obrigada. Até pensei que pudesse ser uma expressão entre os jovens brasileiros ou assim, retirada de um jogo de computador ou qualquer coisa.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Até pensei que pudesse ser uma expressão entre os jovens brasileiros ou assim, retirada de um jogo de computador ou qualquer coisa.


 Englishmania, como ousa!


----------



## Cainejo

@machadinho , não chore... (nem faça esse seppuku!!), @englishmania , @jazyk , @Alentugano , @Vanda e muitos mais, é muito o que aprendemos com as suas contribuições, polemicas e debates.

E por contribuir, em espanhol (de Espanha) usamos:
-com preposição:
"darse a la buena vida"
"darse a la bebida"
"darse al vicio" (em geral como brincadeira, fumar)

-sem:
"darse un capricho"
"darse el lujo de"
"darse el gusto de", "darse el gustazo"

Não se diz "darse el trabajo" nem "darse al trabajo".


----------



## Ari RT

jazyk said:


> Eu também sempre digo dar-se ao trabalho.


Já eu (não que meu uso seja vinculante de nada...) seleciono a mim mesmo como aquele que deve executar UM trabalho - dou-me O encargo, atribuo a mim A tarefa. Sem preposição.
E dou - cedo, ofereço - a mim mesmo UM (ainda sem preposição) pequeno luxo ou outro - dou-me O luxo de uma garrafa de vinho aqui e acolá.
Já o desfrute, nessa acepção pejorativa, pede outra regência, como a apontada por Cainejo: dar-se AO vício é pender PARA o vício, indulgenciar, deixar de oferecer A um mau comportamento a devida resistência. O vício não é recipiendário da pessoa, nem a pessoa está ofertando algo ao vício. Dar-se ao desfrute, portanto, é deixar de resistir a desfrutar. De quê? O contexto dirá. No caso em apreço, parece que a moça "que não serve para o meu filho" aprecia o nobre esporte e não se furta a desfrutar dele.

Quanto ao Houaiss, sempre é bom lembrar que dicionário não é documento normativo, é descritivo. As palavras e usos não brotam nos dicionários, nascem na boca dos falantes graças a processos culturais complexos e, mediante um determinado conjunto de critérios, acabam merecendo menção nos dicionários. Que lexicógrafos (e suas equipes) obedeçam a critérios diferentes de representatividade, frequência etc, é de se esperar. Se mais gente passar a fazer o uso com ou sem preposição, quem sabe um dia o Houaiss o abone. Talvez a equipe do Houaiss tenha sido um pouco mais conservativa nesse caso concreto e outro dicionarista mais rápido em perceber - e refletir - as mudanças da língua.


----------



## jazyk

Viu o post número 15? A construção original parece ser dar-se ao trabalho. Não é nenhuma inovação nem minha nem sua.


----------



## machadinho

@Ari, o desfrute é alheio. Dou-me ao desfrute de outrem, sou motivo de chacota.


----------



## Ari RT

Entendi que essa seja a acepção do Houaiss. Mas estou achando difícil encaixar com o (pouco, admito) contexto que há. Fiquei com a impressão de que a futura sogra avalie a nora como leviana de costumes ("não é mulher para o meu filho").
Nesse caso, ou ela (a menina) é de costumes, digamos, frouxos, ou ela se entrega para que outros desfrutem dela, e não como objeto de chacota. Fiquei com a opção menos grosseira.
Seja a sua interpretação a correta, seja a minha ou outra, altita já tem aqui material para reler o fragmento e chegar a uma conclusão em face do contexto mais amplo. Algo muito diferente de tudo o que já se discutiu aqui, não há de ser.


----------



## jazyk

Quando li a pergunta, pensei em mulher fácil.


----------



## machadinho

É uma conclusão apressada. Ver #8 acima.


----------



## jazyk

Apressada? Quando li a pergunta a primeira vez, nem havia número 8 nenhum. 

E com número 8 ou sem número 8, a minha impressão continua a mesma.


----------



## machadinho

Com ou sem #8, a sua impressão é apressada.


----------



## jazyk

Pode ser, mas é minha e sem contexto que a desqualifique não abdico dela.


----------



## machadinho

É direito seu. O que estou tentando sugerir é que se dar ao desfrute não é o mesmo que ser fácil, muito embora ser fácil seja uma razão para se dar ao desfrute.


----------



## zema

Cainejo said:


> Não se diz "darse el trabajo" nem "darse al trabajo".


No sé si será común en otros países de Hispanoamérica, pero por aquí decimos "darse el trabajo"; tiene el sentido de tomarse el trabajo o tomarse la molestia.


----------



## Cainejo

Ah, gracias, @zema , aquí no me suena oírlo, aunque se entiende bien, claro. Tenía que haber puesto, como normalmente pongo: "al menos en España", y a menudo ni en todo el pais se habla igual (excluidas las otras lenguas del estado).


----------

